# General Chat > General Discussion >  How to build a HRIS?

## Lily of the valley

HRIS is a piece of software that is used to automate the recruiting processes. From payroll management to time and attendance tracking, onboarding, compliance, employee retention, and so on. HRIS helps to free the HR managers from routine tasks and improves business efficiency. If you thought about how to make the recruiting workflow easier and more attractive HRIS is an answer for you. https://www.mindk.com/blog/development-of-hris/.

----------


## marcumharrison1

Before you create your own HRIS, you need first to know what is HRIS and its function. Human Resource Information System or HRIS is software that manages the company's human resources that includes information on your staff in a single database. This software automates a lot of tasks from attendance tracking to payroll. And to build this kind of software need complex analysis and team effort to make it functional and working. ghost town adventure game for pc or downloadable disney games. What game do you want to play first? Tell me!

----------

